# ChaoTimer Released! (iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch Timer)



## supergin (Jun 28, 2012)

*^_^ Please rate 5 stars after you try it. Thanks!*
======================================================
Get it in the app store: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chaotimer/id537516001?ls=1&mt=8
Or just search for "*ChaoTimer*" in app store.

v3.0 (10/25)
- New icon, new user interface and completely new design for iOS 7. 
- Added 7 new themes. The most beautiful cube timer ever! 
- Added 38 new types of scramble, including SQ1 random state, 2x2 CLL/EG training, 3x3 last layer/PLL trainings, etc. 
- Added more details for each solve. 
- Added more options in timer settings.

Note: It will crash if you tap on the HELP tab. Sorry about that, I have uploaded v3.0.1 to the app store which will fix this and be available in few days.
======================================================
v2.2 (1/5)
- Fixed some bugs.
- User can decide timer start freezing time.

======================================================
v2.1 (12/10)
- Provide the best and perfect session management. Better than any other timers.

======================================================
v2.0 (11/25)
- Support iPhone 5 and iOS 6
- New designed User Interface

======================================================
v1.3 (11/15)

- Significantly improved 3x3x3 random state scramble speed. 
- Set default scramble to 3x3x3 random state instead of old style. 
- User interface improved. 
- Minor bug fixed.

v2.0 is coming up.
completely new designed UI, support iPhone 5.

======================================================
v1.2 

- WCA inspection is now available.
- Share your solves to Twitter and Renren.
- Copy your results to pasteboard, and you can paste it to anywhere, easy for weekly competition.
- Optimize user interface.
- Bug fixed.

======================================================
v1.1 updatd

- You can post your stats to Facebook and Sina Weibo, share with your friends!
- Improve the User Interface.
- Support Chinese.
- Bug fixed.

======================================
ChaoTimer is a cube timer for speedcubers with neat design. Without any buttons in the timer tab, ChaoTimer supports different gestures to delete last solve, reset sessions, change scramble types, etc. It supports 3x3 random state scramble.

Features:
-Scramblers for All WCA official puzzles and some unofficial puzzles.
-Random state scrambles for 2x2x2, Pyraminx, AND! 3x3x3!.
-Stats calculation. Shows session average, session mean, average of 5/12/100, best time and worst time.
-Neat design. Support different gestures.
More features are coming soon! 

This is a universal app and costs 0.99 dollar. However, it will be free for couple of days next week, after the first update. Thanks for support!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd definitely try it out if it were free, but I'm good with sctimer right now. Sorry. What days next week will it be free? I know this sounds... Greedy? But I'm going to be gone from the 30th to the 8th...


----------



## kbh (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice! A mobile timer with stats


----------



## supergin (Jun 28, 2012)

I have decided to post some promotion codes for free download tonight. Thanks for supports!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet! Will they be here? I'll be anxiously awaiting them and this timer!
BTW, how do you use a promo code? Do you enter it like a giftcard?


----------



## supergin (Jun 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Sweet! Will they be here? I'll be anxiously awaiting them and this timer!
> BTW, how do you use a promo code? Do you enter it like a giftcard?



Yeah, redeeming promo codes is easy, launch your iTunes, look on the right side for “Quick Links” and click on “Redeem”, enter the promo code, and click "Redeem" to download the app.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 28, 2012)

Just downloaded the app. It seems like a good timer. I only did a few solves, but all of the finger motions seem to be working right.

One issue is the scrambles for clock. I understand that your 'concise' scramble is nice, but you shouldn't expect that everyone knows the pattern for the pins while scrambling clock. I think having two options ('long' and 'concise') would be nice.

Also, something else I would like to see in an update is an option to choose whether times go to the hundredths, or thousandths place. (so choose .xy or .xyz)

Thanks for the free codes! and I like the app.


----------



## supergin (Jun 28, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Just downloaded the app. It seems like a good timer. I only did a few solves, but all of the finger motions seem to be working right.
> 
> One issue is the scrambles for clock. I understand that your 'concise' scramble is nice, but you shouldn't expect that everyone knows the pattern for the pins while scrambling clock. I think having two options ('long' and 'concise') would be nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll add those features in the following versions.:tu


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 28, 2012)

Yay thanks! I had a mini panic attack cause I started from the bottom code, thinking that the first few would be redeemed and the bottom two had already been used. I got it though with one of them! Trying it out now!
Thanks!


----------



## imautubefreak (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the promo codes! I'm trying ChaoTimer right out now.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice, thanks, just noticed while going through the touch screen instructions you spelt penalty wrong, you put panelty, but, really good timer, hang on while I rate five stars


----------



## supergin (Jun 28, 2012)

Tristan97tfj said:


> Nice, thanks, just noticed while going through the touch screen instructions you spelt penalty wrong, you put panelty, but, really good timer, hang on while I rate five stars



Wow, sorry for that mistake.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jun 28, 2012)

Cant rate five stars, it says 'you must own this app to rate it', but I already own it, any ideas?


----------



## supergin (Jun 28, 2012)

Tristan97tfj said:


> Cant rate five stars, it says 'you must own this app to rate it', but I already own it, any ideas?



I think it's a bug of app store, if you download it with a promo code, you can't rate immediately. Please wait for a few hours. Thanks for support!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 28, 2012)

It's awesome! I can't think of any problems that I've had so far (done 30 2x2 solves)


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jun 29, 2012)

This timer is awesome! I rated and reviewed. I am very impressed.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 29, 2012)

All the promo codes are gone 
I might buy it when I have money.

seems like a good app.


----------



## supergin (Jun 29, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> All the promo codes are gone
> I might buy it when I have money.
> 
> seems like a good app.



Really? You have tried all of them? Why so many people download it without replying...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2012)

This looks great! It's nice and simple, and for the first time on iOS... random state 3x3x3 scrambles! I'm excited about that.

However, your initialization sounds unnecessarily slow. Mark 2 initializes for me in under 10 seconds (and generates several 20-22-ish move scrambles per second after that. It uses a Javascript version of Shuang Chen's min2phase. Perhaps a port of that would be feasible? I would love to see 3x3x3 random-state scrambles as default. (Even better, I would love to have libraries of scrambles in major programming languages, mostly C and Java -> Javascript, free for anyone to use in their programs. No one should be implementing scrambles from scratch...)

Anyhow, the interface is very eager to catch taps. This interferes with the four-finger pinch gesture (for closing the app) on iPad.

Also, the in-app gestures are a cool idea, but I don't think they're intuitive and memorable enough. Some simple way to access them might be nicer. Perhaps start swiping to see the options or have a recessed options panel?

Nice job overall, though. I'll probably start using this instead of iiTimer, for the random-state scrambles. I hope you keep working on it.


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 29, 2012)

Im late -_- But nevermind, I'll purchase it


----------



## supergin (Jun 29, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> This looks great! It's nice and simple, and for the first time on iOS... random state 3x3x3 scrambles! I'm excited about that.
> 
> However, your initialization sounds unnecessarily slow. Mark 2 initializes for me in under 10 seconds (and generates several 20-22-ish move scrambles per second after that. It uses a Javascript version of Shuang Chen's min2phase. Perhaps a port of that would be feasible? I would love to see 3x3x3 random-state scrambles as default. (Even better, I would love to have libraries of scrambles in major programming languages, mostly C and Java -> Javascript, free for anyone to use in their programs. No one should be implementing scrambles from scratch...)
> 
> ...



Thanks for support. The initialization is slow because I directly used Shuang's javascript scramble. However, Apple does not use Nitro javascript Engine to run js in apps, but they uses it in Safari. The reason why I didn't use 333 random state scramble as default is obviously the initialization time. Anyhow, I'll try my best to optimize it. Thanks!


----------



## Olji (Jun 29, 2012)

Bought it and is checking it out right now, so far I like it.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh wait, I just noticed something, and I could be wrong, but isn't Megaminx supposed to be <R,D,U>? For me, at least, it is just showing R and U:
R++ U-- R++ U++ R++ U++ R-- U++ R-- U-- U
R-- U-- R++ U++, etc

Should all of the U's (except the final one per line) be D's?


----------



## supergin (Jun 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Oh wait, I just noticed something, and I could be wrong, but isn't Megaminx supposed to be <R,D,U>? For me, at least, it is just showing R and U:
> R++ U-- R++ U++ R++ U++ R-- U++ R-- U-- U
> R-- U-- R++ U++, etc
> 
> Should all of the U's (except the final one per line) be D's?



Yes, It's the WCA Megaminx scramble, I'll add other kind of scrambles soon.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 29, 2012)

supergin said:


> Yes, It's the WCA Megaminx scramble, I'll add other kind of scrambles soon.



No, the WCA scramble looks like this:
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

Your scrambles have U++ / U--, but it should really be D++ / D--.


----------



## supergin (Jun 29, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> No, the WCA scramble looks like this:
> R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
> R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
> R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
> ...



OMG! I made a terrible mistake, I'll fix it soon.


----------



## supergin (Jul 6, 2012)

Free for a limited time!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 6, 2012)

Could you make it compatible for 3rd generation itouches? right when its free I find out I can't download it because it's not compatible.

EDIT: unless its my ipods fault.... the highest apple will let my ipod update is 4.2.1


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Could you make it compatible for 3rd generation itouches? right when its free I find out I can't download it because it's not compatible.
> 
> EDIT: unless its my ipods fault.... the highest apple will let my ipod update is 4.2.1



Hmm.... I've got a 3rd gen ipod touch and I downloaded jusytfine. I'm also running iOS 5 just fine.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't get it because my old iPod can't update to iOS 5...stupid Apple marketing practices!


----------



## supergin (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Could you make it compatible for 3rd generation itouches? right when its free I find out I can't download it because it's not compatible.
> 
> EDIT: unless its my ipods fault.... the highest apple will let my ipod update is 4.2.1






mdolszak said:


> I can't get it because my old iPod can't update to iOS 5...stupid Apple marketing practices!



I feel so sorry about that. But I used ARC and Storyboard when I wrote this application, and they support only iOS 5+. Sorry for that.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 6, 2012)

Some things
WCA Inspection
More Subsets of things
More Puzzles
Manually enter times.


----------



## supergin (Jul 6, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Some things
> WCA Inspection
> More Subsets of things
> More Puzzles
> Manually enter times.



Thanks, I'll try to add these features in following updates.


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 6, 2012)

Would you ever consider writing for android phones too? Sounds like an excellent timer but I don't like iAnythings (apart from iPods). My SS Galaxy SIII will be happier when I get it if I can have your app


----------



## supergin (Jul 6, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Would you ever consider writing for android phones too? Sounds like an excellent timer but I don't like iAnythings (apart from iPods). My SS Galaxy SIII will be happier when I get it if I can have your app



I may write for android in the future, but I will focus on this app now. I know there is a powerful android timer, even more powerful than mine. However, it is also written by a Chinese cuber and unfortunately, it doesn't support English. What a pity.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 6, 2012)

supergin said:


> I feel so sorry about that. But I used ARC and Storyboard when I wrote this application, and they support only iOS 5+. Sorry for that.


Haha it's not your fault...


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello, just got the app.
I like how simple it is =P, cool that you utilized gestures.

Running on iPad 1st gen, 5.0.1.
I have no idea how to change scrambling mode for different puzzles

*Ideas...*
'Settings' tab next to the three at the bottom with random features?
-Change background feature
(Able to grab a picture off the camera roll/photos app)
-Change scrambling size
-Change time size
-Change gestures around
-Inspection mode
---Change duration of inspection


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 7, 2012)

Just got my copy, for me it wasn't worth spending money on but I am happy to test it for free.

Running on iPod touch 3rd Gen 5.1.1, might get it running on iPad 2 and 3 later on today.

Tis all for now.

------------------------------------



MalusDB said:


> Would you ever consider writing for android phones too?



jjtimer? I know it's had some bugs... and still does but it's still fairly good, not as good as one I could name but that hasn't come to android yet either


----------



## CubicNL (Jul 7, 2012)

I just got the app, did some quick solves.
I really like how you've kept the solving window as empty as possible, so that there's a low chance of hitting a button instead of stopping the timer.
Also the geastures seam to work well 

WCA inspection is a must I think.
It would also be nice if you could customise your time (e.g. scramble size, time size, as said earlier)
And maybe it is possible to turn off the bottom buttons when the time is running, because if I click the stats button while solving, the time just continues running.

Other than that, great app, I like it over iiTimer!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 7, 2012)

Excellent display. I just love how the whole thing works. Very good!


----------



## supergin (Jul 17, 2012)

v1.1 updated

So did anybody try share to Facebook feature? Does it work?


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 19, 2012)

It posted but only a link to the app in the iTunes store


----------



## supergin (Jul 19, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> It posted but only a link to the app in the iTunes store



Didn't it post your solves stats to your facebook wall?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 19, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Running on iPod touch 3rd Gen 5.1.1, might get it running on iPad 2 and 3 later on today.
> (



How did you get the ipod touch 3rd gen to update to 5.1.1? My itunes only lets me go up to 4.2.1? 

I just really want to try the app because the other cube timer apps keep lagging and crashing on my ipod.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 19, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How did you get the ipod touch 3rd gen to update to 5.1.1? My itunes only lets me go up to 4.2.1?
> 
> I just really want to try the app because the other cube timer apps keep lagging and crashing on my ipod.



you sure you have a 3rd gen? iTunes only lets an iPod run on software ios's higher. if you have a 3rd gen it should be able to get ios5


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 19, 2012)

supergin said:


> Didn't it post your solves stats to your facebook wall?



Nope just the link


----------



## supergin (Jul 20, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> Nope just the link



I think the matter is if you shared more than once, you will see only links in your homepage. However, your friends will always see it. You can click comment, then you will see the detail.


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 20, 2012)

supergin said:


> I think the matter is if you shared more than once, you will see only links in your homepage. However, your friends will always see it. You can click comment, then you will see the detail.



Let me check it, thanks again for the awesome app


----------



## kilwap147 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a question. I've been using the app for a few weeks now, and it's great. I like what you've done with the latest updates. I especially like the WCA timer mode.

But under Stats, one option is to "Copy to Pasteboard." I clicked on that, but I couldn't find where it copies it to! =p what does it copy, and where does it go?

Also--a question for anybody--what's the difference between old style and random state scrambles??

Also, I just did my first couple of solves with the new updated version (1.2), and it kinda wigged out when I tried to add a +2. I stopped the timer before I finished my PLL =/ but once I pressed the +2 icon, it says that my time was 596:01:23.647 0.O


----------



## marceldacs (Jul 28, 2012)

i was wondering if you could make it an option to have the format like a stack mat where there are two fingers that i must touch.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

kilwap147 said:


> Also--a question for anybody--what's the difference between old style and random state scrambles??



Don't quote me on this, but I think old style scrambles are 25 randomly generated moves, whereas random state scrambles pick a position and then find the optimal alg to generate that case, make sense?


----------



## supergin (Jul 28, 2012)

kilwap147 said:


> I have a question. I've been using the app for a few weeks now, and it's great. I like what you've done with the latest updates. I especially like the WCA timer mode.
> 
> But under Stats, one option is to "Copy to Pasteboard." I clicked on that, but I couldn't find where it copies it to! =p what does it copy, and where does it go?
> 
> ...



After clicking Copy to Pasterboard, it copies your stats to the pasteboard, and you can paste it to anywhere. For example, in your "Notes", long press and then press paste, you can see what it copied.


----------



## kilwap147 (Jul 28, 2012)

supergin said:


> After clicking Copy to Pasterboard, it copies your stats to the pasteboard, and you can paste it to anywhere. For example, in your "Notes", long press and then press paste, you can see what it copied.



Thanks a lot! That makes sense. I still need to figure out that other problem, though...although that might just require another update.

Oh well! For now, there is no such thing as a +2 then!! 



Ickathu said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I think old style scrambles are 25 randomly generated moves, whereas random state scrambles pick a position and then find the optimal alg to generate that case, make sense?



Yeah, that sort of makes sense. So, which would be more more effective then? Or, I guess what I mean is, which one is the standard used for WCA?


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

kilwap147 said:


> Yeah, that sort of makes sense. So, which would be more more effective then? Or, I guess what I mean is, which one is the standard used for WCA?



They both work. 3x3-wise, the WCA used to use Old style (random moves) but now they use random state scramblers. It's different for different puzzles.



WCA Regulations said:


> 4b)	Puzzles must be scrambled using a computer-generated random scramble sequence or *scrambled position*, that must be kept secret for all but the scramblers.
> 4e)	Competitors must solve the same scramble sequences or *scrambled positions* per group of competitors.
> 4f)	The number of moves to scramble a puzzle must be:
> Puzzle	Scramble length (Half Turn Metric)	Program
> ...


----------



## zhmeigen (Aug 5, 2012)

supergin said:


> I may write for android in the future, but I will focus on this app now. I know there is a powerful android timer, even more powerful than mine. However, it is also written by a Chinese cuber and unfortunately, it doesn't support English. What a pity.


English is already supported.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Aug 6, 2012)

呵呵，原来这里都有Chao Timer啊，早在mf8和贴吧就看到过了,不错不错,继续努力，帮忙顶了

Sent from my XT316 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 25, 2012)

I just bought the app. Thanks! This was just what I was looking for for my iPad. I already bought a few other timers but none saved the scramble. I had a PB on one of those timers this week and I could not lookup what the scramble was. I really hated that. This timer is awesome! I will rate it with 5 stars!


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 29, 2012)

i have it installed in my ipad and it's awesome!


----------



## spectre013 (Sep 20, 2012)

Best IOS Timer I have come across. 

Would love to be able to delete any solve rather that just the last solve. 

All and all a great App.

Thanks


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 20, 2012)

spectre013 said:


> Best IOS Timer I have come across.
> 
> Would love to be able to delete any solve rather that just the last solve.
> 
> ...



If you go to session average or session mean in stats, you can swipe right to delete any solve.


----------



## spectre013 (Sep 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> If you go to session average or session mean in stats, you can swipe right to delete any solve.



Perfect!! thanks


----------



## spectre013 (Sep 21, 2012)

One other recommendation, if the hit box to start the timer could be a box around the "Ready" and the numbers it would help. I notice some times trying to stop the timer that if I do not hit the number exactly it doesn't stop right away. 

I really do like it and since I travel a lot having a decent offline timer is a must.


----------



## supergin (Sep 23, 2012)

spectre013 said:


> One other recommendation, if the hit box to start the timer could be a box around the "Ready" and the numbers it would help. I notice some times trying to stop the timer that if I do not hit the number exactly it doesn't stop right away.
> 
> I really do like it and since I travel a lot having a decent offline timer is a must.



Thank you for your support, plz help to become a 5-star app!


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't rate or review. If I could it would get 5 stars


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 23, 2012)

There are a lot of iOs device cube timer but there are none for the kindle fire. I don't have the software or time to create one. I would love if someone did make a cube timer app for kindle fire!


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 25, 2012)

Since I recently started 4x4 I tried using this and still works great but it doesn't distinguish between 3x3 solves and 4x4. And after closing and reopening it goes back to the default 3x3. 

I guess what I'm wondering is if there is a way to segregate the scrambles to different modes so that each puzzle could be selected when opened or In the settings at least. So it keeps your times for each puzzle separate and you don't lose them.

Thanks again for the great app.


----------



## TheCuber23 (Oct 28, 2012)

Can I have a promo code? I'll rate 5 stars.


----------



## supergin (Nov 15, 2012)

updated


----------



## TheCuber23 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry it dosent let me rate it  I would rate it 5 stars though so sorry!


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 27, 2012)

2.0 UPDATE GOT RELEASED!!! OMG <3


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2012)

Veerexx said:


> 2.0 UPDATE GOT RELEASED!!! OMG <3



It's very nice!


----------



## supergin (Nov 27, 2012)

haha, thanks!


----------



## supergin (Dec 11, 2012)

updated, perfect session management


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't scramble Square-1 with ChaoTimer's scramble. Is it not official scramble notation?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 11, 2012)

Yu Nakajima said:


> I can't scramble Square-1 with ChaoTimer's scramble. Is it not official scramble character?



I have the same problem, good to see I'm not crazy


----------



## zhmeigen (Dec 24, 2012)

Yu Nakajima said:


> I can't scramble Square-1 with ChaoTimer's scramble. Is it not official scramble notation?



I have the same problem. There is something wrong with his program- -


----------



## supergin (Dec 31, 2012)

zhmeigen said:


> I have the same problem. There is something wrong with his program- -





Noahaha said:


> I have the same problem, good to see I'm not crazy





Yu Nakajima said:


> I can't scramble Square-1 with ChaoTimer's scramble. Is it not official scramble notation?



Sorry for this terrible bug, I have fixed it, and new version will be released in a few days.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 31, 2012)

supergin said:


> Sorry for this terrible bug, I have fixed it, and new version will be released in a few days.



Hey, supergin, thanks for maintaining your app so well. I just have one suggestion. Can you have an option that makes you receive an alert when you get a PB single, avg5 or avg100 within a session? That would be really cool.


----------



## supergin (Dec 31, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Hey, supergin, thanks for maintaining your app so well. I just have one suggestion. Can you have an option that makes you receive an alert when you get a PB single, avg5 or avg100 within a session? That would be really cool.


Good suggestion, I'll think about it. Happy new year!


----------



## supergin (Jan 6, 2013)

updated, and free version is available now


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2013)

supergin said:


> updated, and free version is available now



Whoo Downloading it now and I love it


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 6, 2013)

Just wondering, is there a limit to how many solves you can have in a session?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Just wondering, is there a limit to how many solves you can have in a session?



As of using the Timer I see it's unlimited.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> As of using the Timer I see it's unlimited.



That's what I'm thinking because I have over 400 solves in the default session....


----------



## DarioRubik (Jan 6, 2013)

This app is definately THE BEST speedcubing app right now, and I've switched from iitimer to this. Everything it needs to become absolutely great is more customization and a few options (such as introducing times,or changing the timer update to hundredths). And customization means:

- Font and size of the time
- multiple solvers option
- change scramble size and colour
- change the background. 

With those changes, It'll be as good as my computer (running qqtimer, for instance). So please try and implement this changes please, this app has a Lot of potential.


----------



## supergin (Jan 6, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> That's what I'm thinking because I have over 400 solves in the default session....


no limit, I have more than 1000 solves in one session.....


----------



## Speedcuber101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Um, Could I have a promo code too, sorry if Im too late, Ill try my best to rate it 5 stars.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2013)

Speedcuber101 said:


> Um, Could I have a promo code too, sorry if Im too late, Ill try my best to rate it 5 stars.



I would like one also I do a video review of if I can get the full app for free.

Here's my video review of the timer. BTW this video is on my second channel not my main one.


----------



## supergin (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder who made this review. Please tell me in what situation and how it crashes, cause I never met any crash problems. I'll try my best to fix it. Thank you.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 17, 2013)

I love this timer,good job


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you make ChaoTimer 2.2.2 In this version I want to be able to deleat all solve times other then doing it one by one.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 23, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Can you make ChaoTimer 2.2.2 In this version I want to be able to deleat all solve times other then doing it one by one.



You can delete all solves, just by double-tapping with two fingers. RTFM gosh.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 23, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> You can delete all solves, just by double-tapping with two fingers. RTFM gosh.



Thanks for the tip Noah I didn't know that before.


----------



## zhmeigen (Jan 28, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> I love this timer,good job



老通我鄙视你- -
You say a xx without iDevices




Spoiler: test



test spoiler

```
"language" = "en";
"timer" = "Timer";
"results" = "Results";
"settings" = "Settings";
"cancel" = "Cancel";
"done" = "Done";
"ok" = "OK";
"close" = "Close";
"time" = "Time";
"scr_view" = "Scramble view";
"scr_type" = "Scramble type";
"unavailable" = "Unavailable for this scramble type";
"scrambling" = "scrambling...";
"session" = "Session";
"stats" = "Stats";
"detail" = "Detail";
"options" = "Options";
"delete" = "Delete";
"no_penalty" = "No penalty";
"copy_scramble" = "Copy scramble";
"copy_succeeded" = "Copy to clipboard successfully.";
"copy" = "Copy";
"save" = "Save";
"delete_last_solve" = "Delete last solve";
"solving" = "SOLVING";
"inspecting" = "INSPECTING";
"cube_solved" = "Cube solved:";
"best_time" = "Best time:";
"worst_time" = "Worst time:";
"current_avg5" = "Current avg of 5:";
"best_avg5" = "Best avg of 5:";
"current_avg12" = "Current avg of 12:";
"best_avg12" = "Best avg of 12:";
"current_avg50" = "Current avg of 50:";
"best_avg50" = "Best aveg of 50:";
"current_avg100" = "Current avg of 100:";
"best_avg100" = "Best aveg of 100:";
"session_mean" = "Session mean:";
"session_avg" = "Session avg:";
"current_mean3" = "Current mean of 3:";
"best_mean3" = "Best mean of 3:";
"calculating" = "Calculating...";
"wca_insp" = "WCA inspection";
"clock_format" = "Use clock format";
"timer_updating" = "Timer updating";
"on" = "On";
"seconds_only" = "Seconds only";
"insp_only" = "Inspection only";
"off" = "Off";
"accuracy" = "Timer accuracy";
"0.001s" = "0.001 sec";
"0.01s" = "0.01 sec";
"delay_time" = "Timer start delay time";
"scramble" = "Scramble";
"hide_scramble" = "Hide scramble while timing";
"statistics" = "Statistics";
"prompt_time" = "Prompt when new time detected";
"print_scramble" = "Print scramble(s) in statistics";
"tools" = "Tools";
"cross" = "Solve 3x3 cross";
"3x3solver" = "3x3 solvers";
"sol_color" = "Face or colour";
"sq_shape_solver" = "Square-1 shape solver";
"none" = "None";
"dside" = "D(yellow)";
"uside" = "U(white)";
"lside" = "L(orange)";
"rside" = "R(red)";
"fside" = "F(green)";
"bside" = "B(blue)";
"more" = "More";
"interface" = "Interface";
"bg_color" = "Background colour";
"text_color" = "Text colour";
"version" = "Version";
"about" = "About";
"stat_title" = "Generated by DCTimer on ";
"stat_solve" = "Cubes Solved: ";
"stat_avg" = "Average: ";
"stat_mean" = "Mean: ";
"ses_avg" = "Session Average: ";
"ses_mean" = "Session Mean: ";
"stat_best" = "Best Time: ";
"stat_worst" = "Worst Time: ";
"stat_list" = "Individual Times: ";
"title_avg" = "Detailed statistics: Average of len";
"title_mean" = "Detailed statistics: Mean of len";
"title_ses_mean" = "Detailed statistics: Session Mean";
"default_session" = "Default session";
"selected" = "Selected";
"new_session" = "New session";
"delete_session" = "Delete session";
"clear_session" = "Clear session";
"rename" = "Rename";
```


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 28, 2013)

I quite like it, it was way better than the one I was using before, but it'll be nice if you can add more types of scrambles.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 28, 2013)

Try adding 3x3 substeps? like LL only, edges only, corners only, have an option for BLD (inspection and solve time like qqtimer)?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry for the bump, but I'm having some issues with this app. First off I should say that this is the first touch based timer I have used, so maybe it's an easy fix that I haven't realized. Occasionally, after I start the timer and solve my cube it will not stop. I have to hold my finger for 0.5 seconds until it turns green, then the timer saves a time where you stopped it. The really weird part is that then it goes straight back to zero and keeps counting up. I haven't found any way to stop it other then putting the ipad to sleep. Any suggestions? Other than that I love this timer though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

Will we see this on Android any time in the future?


----------



## AndyTheBird (Sep 21, 2013)

In ios7 crashes please fix it also btw the app is not available in the U.S store


----------



## kcl (Sep 21, 2013)

AndyTheBird said:


> In ios7 crashes please fix it also btw the app is not available in the U.S store



Yeah it is.. I have it.. 
FYI the app doesn't crash for me, but I can't select the scramble type. A simple update could fix this


----------



## already1329 (Sep 21, 2013)

AndyTheBird said:


> In ios7 crashes please fix it also btw the app is not available in the U.S store



It crashes for me as well.


----------



## zlookup (Sep 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah it is.. I have it..
> FYI the app doesn't crash for me, but I can't select the scramble type. A simple update could fix this



Have it too, but it is indeed no longer listing in the shop. Noticed a few apps with this issue since ios7 came out.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2013)

Any time in the future will this app also be on Android?


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Sep 30, 2013)

It doesn't start anymore on my iPhone5 iOS7.0. Hoping there will be a fix soon, I don't want any other cube timer but this for my phone. haha


----------



## supergin (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, ChaoTimer doesn't support iOS7 for now, so I removed it from the store, I'll fix it soon and it will be back to the store ASAP.


----------



## supergin (Sep 30, 2013)

BTW, the new ChaoTimer will support ONLY iOS 7 when it is back to the store.


----------



## supergin (Sep 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Will we see this on Android any time in the future?


Sorry, but No.


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

supergin said:


> Sorry, but No.



Don't be sorry man, there's a ton of good timers on android haha. ChaoTimer and Fivetimer are still hands down my favorite two.


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Don't be sorry man, there's a ton of good timers on android haha. ChaoTimer and Fivetimer are still hands down my favorite two.



I can't find Chaotimer on the app store.


----------



## kcl (Oct 1, 2013)

rj said:


> I can't find Chaotimer on the app store.



Ahem..



supergin said:


> Yes, ChaoTimer doesn't support iOS7 for now, so I removed it from the store, I'll fix it soon and it will be back to the store ASAP.


----------



## rj (Oct 1, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Ahem..



Oops. OK.


----------



## zlookup (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like it's back in the App Store. Looks good though the app crashes when you click help. Not a big deal if you remember the controls.


----------



## supergin (Oct 25, 2013)

zlookup said:


> Looks like it's back in the App Store. Looks good though the app crashes when you click help. Not a big deal if you remember the controls.



Right, sorry about that, it will be fixed in a few days.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 8, 2013)

Are you going to port it to Android. Btw nice UI.


----------



## burradi1 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Can you add this?*

Can you add another mode called competition where the screen is split into two or more parts and two or more people can compete simultaneously?


----------



## Taransh (Nov 8, 2013)

Great idea i would really like that too.


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

burradi1 said:


> Can you add another mode called competition where the screen is split into two or more parts and two or more people can compete simultaneously?



Or bluetooth syncing?


----------



## Me (Nov 8, 2013)

rj said:


> Or bluetooth syncing?



Syncing with what??


----------



## supergin (Nov 8, 2013)

Good idea, but I need to think about what is the best way to implement it. Thanks!


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

Me said:


> Syncing with what??



Other devices.


----------



## kasochi (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice timer! I love the cool UI.
How do I share the detail of stats? I want to copy the result and individual times of "Best average of 12", but I couldn't find the way.

I use the full version.


----------



## supergin (Nov 26, 2013)

kasochi said:


> Nice timer! I love the cool UI.
> How do I share the detail of stats? I want to copy the result and individual times of "Best average of 12", but I couldn't find the way.
> 
> I use the full version.


Now you can just share the stats of the whole session, I may add supports for sharing detail stats in the future.


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2013)

Could you add TCLL training? Thanks


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 27, 2013)

Knock to stop doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Ruben (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome timer!! but the scrambles are a bit annoying to me with all the 'B' moves. it'd be great to have some scrambles without as many 'B' moves. Overall it's the best timer in the app store. CAN YOU PLEASE MAKE THE NEW FEATURES COMPATIBLE WITH IOS6.


----------



## supergin (Nov 27, 2013)

ZamHalen said:


> Knock to stop doesn't seem to be working.



Perhaps you need to increase the sensitivity and knock at the table harder.....Anyway it's not a main feature and I added it just for fun


----------



## supergin (Nov 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Could you add TCLL training? Thanks



It's possible, but I even don't know what is TCLL......


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

supergin said:


> It's possible, but I even don't know what is TCLL......



Oh, it's the same thing as CLL, but one corner in the bottom layer is twisted in either direction. So the layer is complete other than the corner twist. Then you finish the cube in one alg


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 30, 2013)

Will it be free for any time in the future? (Cyber Monday sale possibly?) I really like the Lite version, but want some of the full version features (and I am not allowed to spend money on apps)


----------



## supergin (Dec 1, 2013)

tpt8899 said:


> Will it be free for any time in the future? (Cyber Monday sale possibly?) I really like the Lite version, but want some of the full version features (and I am not allowed to spend money on apps)


Good idea, it will be free for Cyber Monday!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 2, 2013)

My ipod can't update any further than iOS 6 and I need to practice CLL.... any chance of doing an ios 6 update?


----------



## tpt8899 (Dec 2, 2013)

supergin said:


> Good idea, it will be free for Cyber Monday!



Will there be a redeem thingy code whatever you call it needed?


----------



## Benyó (Dec 2, 2013)

i have just downloaded the full version and i really like it. i dont know how many of us use an ipad with bluethooth keyboard (maybe im the only one), but i found it very useful, so i really miss keyboard support from your timer. while i had jb, i used a nice programme which imitated touches on the screen in any app when i pushed a key and with it your timer was awsome. sadly my jb has gone and i cant use mi ipad anymore as a notebook but now i at least know what is missing. can you add keyboard support? if i can help anything just let me know.

and for everyone who is about to start moral discussions about jailbreak, i dont use jb for stealing apps just to get more functions on my phone.


----------



## supergin (Dec 2, 2013)

tpt8899 said:


> Will there be a redeem thingy code whatever you call it needed?



No, just download it for free.


----------



## supergin (Dec 2, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> My ipod can't update any further than iOS 6 and I need to practice CLL.... any chance of doing an ios 6 update?



Sorry, but it will not support iOS 6 anymore.


----------



## supergin (Dec 2, 2013)

Benyó said:


> i have just downloaded the full version and i really like it. i dont know how many of us use an ipad with bluethooth keyboard (maybe im the only one), but i found it very useful, so i really miss keyboard support from your timer. while i had jb, i used a nice programme which imitated touches on the screen in any app when i pushed a key and with it your timer was awsome. sadly my jb has gone and i cant use mi ipad anymore as a notebook but now i at least know what is missing. can you add keyboard support? if i can help anything just let me know.
> 
> and for everyone who is about to start moral discussions about jailbreak, i dont use jb for stealing apps just to get more functions on my phone.



It's possible, but sorry it's not on the schedule right now, this feature may be added in the future.


----------



## tpt8899 (Dec 2, 2013)

Will it still be on sale 6 hours from now (time of this post)? That's when I can get it...


----------



## Benyó (Dec 2, 2013)

supergin said:


> It's possible, but sorry it's not on the schedule right now, this feature may be added in the future.



thanks, im already very happy that it is even possible!
btw i have tested the cll eg1-2 trainer and i found a strange thing. sometimes i got the same position two times very close to each other (usually for the 2nd solve after the previous one). unluckily i didnt time my solves just generated new scrambles so i dont have the scrambles but im pretty sure it has happened at least 4 times in about 100-150 solves. interestingly, the scramble algorithm was different.
i also got an llskip once


----------



## Jander Clerix (Dec 2, 2013)

supergin said:


> Sorry, but it will not support iOS 6 anymore.



I also cant update my ipod to ios7 and i really wont the new features can you atleast make some updates for the ios 6 users pls


----------



## tpt8899 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just wondering, but what does the timer use to sense the knock on table feature? the microphone? Just wondering


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool! But I don't have IOS 7. -_- lol.


----------



## Me (Dec 3, 2013)

tpt8899 said:


> Just wondering, but what does the timer use to sense the knock on table feature? the microphone? Just wondering



The accelerometer, or it's the obvious way to go. I tried making an app for a metalsmith friend curious about how many hammer strikes he does for a single piece and wondered if there was a way to utilize the microphone to count that... in short the audio processing is annoying and prone to false positives, instead I used the accelerometer and it was much more manageable.


----------



## tpt8899 (Dec 3, 2013)

Me said:


> The accelerometer, or it's the obvious way to go. I tried making an app for a metalsmith friend curious about how many hammer strikes he does for a single piece and wondered if there was a way to utilize the microphone to count that... in short the audio processing is annoying and prone to false positives, instead I used the accelerometer and it was much more manageable.



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## supergin (Dec 3, 2013)

Me said:


> The accelerometer, or it's the obvious way to go. I tried making an app for a metalsmith friend curious about how many hammer strikes he does for a single piece and wondered if there was a way to utilize the microphone to count that... in short the audio processing is annoying and prone to false positives, instead I used the accelerometer and it was much more manageable.



Actually, I use gyroscope instead of accelerometer, however some kind of the same.


----------



## tpt8899 (Dec 3, 2013)

oh. How does one work?

Just got a suggestion for it - (Borrowing a friend's phone who had this app right now) - Maybe make it so that you can view your session times. I would enjoy that feature, and I can't seem to see how (If it is possible, my bad...)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 26, 2014)

Could be FCN included as an option for skewb in the next update?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 26, 2014)

Great timer, I love it! The iOS 7 design is awesome and it works really well! I also like the gestures. Thanks for making this app!


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Could be FCN included as an option for skewb in the next update?



+1 on this. I love the random state scrambles. If you could just make it R U L B rather than R L B D that would be awesome!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 16, 2014)

ChaoTimer has been updated!
Cool new widget and skewb notation fix..


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 31, 2014)

I love this timer for mobile use, but it would be cool, if you could include this features:

- Graphs ('Cause who doesn't love them)
- Export options (Export to PrismaTimer / qqtimer and stuff)
- Landscape mode

It would be amazing!


----------



## Lukeleia (Nov 10, 2014)

Ive been using this timer for a year, and it really is amazing. However after like 7000 solves, it started get heavy and slow. It's fine if I just change the session, but it would be nice if there is less sluggish.


----------



## nageek2002 (Jan 20, 2015)

Add 1X1 scrambler


----------



## SamDeth (Feb 19, 2015)

I've benn using this timer for a while now and I'm absolutley satisfied with it... Sometimes I wish there was a landscape mode, but other than that, its the best timer I've ever come across.


----------



## DuckCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

There is a landscape mode. I like the timer too


----------



## GotCubes (Mar 20, 2015)

DuckCuber said:


> There is a landscape mode. I like the timer too



How do you get the landscape on iPhone 5c???


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2015)

I think landscape is only for iPad. I've had issues with it on iPad like not being able to stop the timer (never had the issue with my phone though). I would love csv export capabilities. The developer seems to not respond to any emails though.


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 11, 2015)

Is there a way to change sessions? If not I would like to see that be added. Love this timer. Favorite app of all time. Seriously.


----------



## Emrapp8r (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello guys can someone help me out? I downloaded the chaotimer and my friend played with it, but i have it in chinesse and i dont know how to get it back. Any ideas?


----------



## NeilH (Apr 19, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> Is there a way to change sessions? If not I would like to see that be added. Love this timer. Favorite app of all time. Seriously.



Yea.
First, go to "Stats". After that, click on the three bar symbol in the top left. Then click "New Session" in the bottom right.

Hopefully I remembered it right; I haven't cubed in a week, someone stole my cube


----------



## Myachii (Apr 19, 2015)

Android pls <3


----------



## Berd (Apr 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Android pls <3


This would be amazing!


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 20, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Yea.
> First, go to "Stats". After that, click on the three bar symbol in the top left. Then click "New Session" in the bottom right.
> 
> Hopefully I remembered it right; I haven't cubed in a week, someone stole my cube



I can't believe I never found that. This just made chaotimer that much better. Thanks for the tip. That's unfortunate that someone stole it.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 25, 2022)

Hey, I know this is kind of a bump, but ChaoTimer is no longer on the AppStore. I was wondering if it would be possible to change that (so that I can download it on a new phone and preserve the literally 100k solves I've done on it). If it is, that would be great. If not, that is also understandable. Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> Hey, I know this is kind of a bump, but ChaoTimer is no longer on the AppStore. I was wondering if it would be possible to change that (so that I can download it on a new phone and preserve the literally 100k solves I've done on it). If it is, that would be great. If not, that is also understandable. Thanks!


I am not there in the ecosystem, but I think someone would be willing to suggest an alternative timer, or give a chaotimer binary that you can manually install.

Merry X'mas by the way!


----------

